# Color contacts



## Saints (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm thinking whether I should try color contacts. I tried some a few years ago (I've used regular contacts for many years) but my vision got a little blurry. Maybe they have better ones now, have you experienced this? Which brands have you tried?


----------



## pieced (Feb 18, 2006)

I use colouerd contacts sometimes, and thay have imporved so much, and the colours now are more vivid and real looking. I use Color blend by Freshlook, (http://www.freshlookcontacts.com/) and it works great for me, and I use transparent silicon lenses otherwise...


----------



## Tim (Feb 18, 2006)

I wish I would have been born with blue eyes that would have been cool. I have always wanted blue eyes.


----------



## Saints (Feb 18, 2006)

I was looking at those, they have a very good color selection. I looked for some reviews and it only got 3/5. Some people didn't like them and said they had blurry vision and didn't last long etc... But you like them? I was thinking whether I should get them or these https://www.coastalcontacts.com/secu...oup=1&amp;CatID=22

They get 4 1/2 out of 5, but they only have 3 colors. That Aqua color looks good though


----------



## pieced (Feb 18, 2006)

I took Freshlooks cause, that had a real looking colour range, than all the other I've looked at, and since I have bleck eyes, it made a difference with these contacts, and the colour didn't disappear, but if you are just looking to enhance the colour of eyes, then you should you'll probablu find this to be good. When I wear the coloured ones, people always ask me if it's my real eyes, cause the colour looks real...


----------



## Saints (Feb 18, 2006)

What color have you tried? Do you have a picture of you wearing them?


----------



## Marisol (Feb 19, 2006)

have fun if you do get them.


----------



## Saints (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks, I decided to try Focus Monthly Softcolor in Aqua, excited to see how they turn out


----------



## pieced (Feb 19, 2006)

I have pitch black eyes, and I've tried grey...

A pic of me with black eyes, and then with lenses...


----------



## Saints (Feb 19, 2006)

Very nice! They look natural


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 19, 2006)

I've always wanted to change my boring brown eyes to another color with contacts but they don't make them for my prescription since it's so bad and such an unusual one.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 19, 2006)

Those gray contacts look awesome on you!!


----------



## Saints (Feb 20, 2006)

That's too bad :icon_conf I have horrible vision, -6,50


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 20, 2006)

Mine is pretty bad too -375 I can't see squat. Lisa whats your prescription?

So do these color contacts have a prescription too? Did you get them through a doctor?


----------



## pieced (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you, and I've been using them for more than a year now, and sometimes it's fun to change the eye colour just like makeup:icon_chee...


----------



## Saints (Feb 20, 2006)

No I ordered them through the net. I have been using regular contacts for many years so I could see the prescription on my old package


----------



## looooch (Feb 20, 2006)

ME TOO!!! I get hypnotized by blue eyes:icon_eek: I want colored contacts but im afraid they might mess up my vision since i don't really need my vision corrected.


----------



## pieced (Feb 20, 2006)

There are colour ocntacts with no vision correction, and that's actually cheaper...


----------



## looooch (Feb 20, 2006)

oh really, where can i find them:icon_redf


----------



## Saints (Feb 20, 2006)

I bought mine through coastalcontacts.com

I think you can get most color contacts with no vision correction. You just choose 0,00 in Power

https://www.coastalcontacts.com/secu...roup=1&amp;CatID=9


----------



## mintesa (Feb 20, 2006)

awesome!!!


----------



## MACz.Addict (Feb 21, 2006)

I think you should go and try them! I use FreshLook contacts... I love the blue ones!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 21, 2006)

i dont like color contacts imo they look very fake, i can spot someone wearing color contacts in a sec  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Feb 21, 2006)

they look great on you, i want some now:icon_love


----------



## looooch (Feb 21, 2006)

oooo i want these so badly...i saw an ad for contacts once and they looked so perfect, like it was pure blue and no streaks of brown showing through. I wonder, can you tell me if this is the case with yours.


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 21, 2006)

ill order some aqua too from freshlook, they look awsome. im -6.75 so im really blind.


----------



## Saints (Feb 21, 2006)

Almost like me, we should found a club :icon_razz


----------



## looooch (Feb 21, 2006)

yay! i finally bought some!!! it's a birthday gift to myself (my excuse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Saints (Feb 21, 2006)

:icon_smil Which ones did you get?


----------



## looooch (Feb 21, 2006)

I got acuvue 2 color opaque in sapphire blue:icon_love I hope they look decent


----------



## Saints (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool, you'll have to post pics when you get them :clap


----------



## looooch (Feb 21, 2006)

will definitly do that:icon_chee


----------



## pieced (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, they do look real, and it's fun to play around...


----------



## pieced (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you, you can go to the website, and see the colours...


----------



## LVA (May 6, 2006)

o .. i missed your post ... your eyes look amazing !!


----------



## Amethyst (May 16, 2006)

I like colored contacts but I can't wear them (I wear regular contacts) I've tried them on but for some strange reason I just couldn't fit a pair that fit me properly. They would be shifting and moving so I gave it up.

I love the golden brown ones.


----------



## pieced (May 16, 2006)

Thank you, it's just fun to alter ones look in a very dramtic way, so contacts are perfect way to do exactly that...


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 16, 2006)

I've been using colored contacts for years! and pieced those contacts look awesome one you!


----------



## Saints (May 16, 2006)

Do they have the same BC as your regular ones? Most color contacts have BC 8,6 but I use 8,9


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 17, 2006)

I have blue eyes as it is, but I wanted like aqua colored eyes, and I used the Acuvue 2 colored lenses. I posted a picture of my natural eye color (first picture) and then my eye color with those lenses (Quite a few years back, so they are even better now!) (second picture)


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 17, 2006)

Those contacts look REALLY cool!


----------



## Saints (May 21, 2006)

Very pretty eyecolor!

I got the Royal Blue color of these Focus Softcolors now. Wanted to see how they looked too since the Aqua aren't a huge difference. I'll try them out at the beginning of June and maybe post another pic of the difference


----------



## pj03079 (Jul 3, 2006)

Have you ever thought of putting in your clear contacts first and then putting the colored one over them? I idid it once, but I don't like the way my vision is blurry with the color ones. OBTW, I was using green tester contacts and I couldin't see how they looked and that is why I just put them over my regular contacts.


----------



## ninahxd (Jul 4, 2006)

Freshlook Color Blend Contacts are the best


----------



## Curiosity (Oct 29, 2006)

I absolutely love Eye2Eye contacts in Grey. They're fairly comfortable, although at first it feels weird which is comprehendible, because you're putting a foreign object in your eye.

HTH!


----------



## wateva (Oct 29, 2006)

i second Freshlook Color Blend Contacts


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 29, 2006)

I haven't worn colored contacts in ages... I don't even recall the brands I've tried... I believe Acuvue would be one... Eek!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Oct 29, 2006)

I tried Acuvue contacts... I have blue eyes so switching to a different color is pretty hard because the blue still peeks through... Ive always wanted light violet eyes... know it sounds unrealistic.. but i always thought violet eyes are just so sexy!


----------



## katrosier (Oct 29, 2006)

I've tried both freshlook and acuvue and I prefer the acuvues I like the colors better and they dont slide around as much . I have them in hazel , green , gray and blue.


----------



## han (Oct 29, 2006)

i never really like the way color contacts look untill i saw paris hiltons eyes which ever ones she uses look so real and i love the color blue she has, my husbands real eye color is like that and there mesmerizeing


----------



## sterlingeyez (Jun 16, 2013)

I have dark brown eyes. I tried: Pure Hazel, Gemstone Green, and Sterling Gray by Freshlook. I like the Sterling Gray


----------



## sterlingeyez (Jun 16, 2013)

I have dark brown eyes. I tried: Pure Hazel, Gemstone Green, and Sterling Gray by Freshlook. I like the Sterling Gray


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sterl, are you using the sterling gray in the photo? I have almost black eyes, and I'm in the market for something like what you're wearing.


----------



## slinka (Sep 14, 2013)

I use circle lenses galore-prescription and some plano. I look for high water content and of course, a pretty color (I usually rock a 17mm purple, I'd kill for natural purple eyes lol).

I think water content is a huge determining factor in comfort, also using a high-quality (I really like busch&amp;lomb conditioning) rewetting solution/drop helps TONS (rather than using generic saline).


----------



## lumpydumpling (Dec 21, 2013)

Oooh, where'd you find a 17mm?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The circle lenses i'm wearing are mostly 16mm, 16.5mm tops... but i'm addicted to sizing up!


----------



## slinka (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lumpydumpling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh, where'd you find a 17mm?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The circle lenses i'm wearing are mostly 16mm, 16.5mm tops... but i'm addicted to sizing up!
Sorry for the late reply- I somehow didn't get auto-subbed like I normally do!
Here's where I got mine:
http://www.softlenseye.com/contactlense.asp?ID=117

The exact type too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They are fairly comfy, but of course, a huge pain in the butt to put in if you aren't used to gigantic lenses! I'm wearing them in my profile pic if you want a closer look on a real (unphotoshopped) person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

